# Matching Metallic objects using Metallic foil



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is my latest designed finish using Metallic foil. I am matching the Racu pottery vase in the upper right corner. This could be either a great wall finish in dining room or powder room or a really dramatic ceiling.

I have added how to's with foil on my Foil Effects website. Check out the different finishes listed on my site and tell me what you think.


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> I have added how to's with foil on my Foil Effects website. Check out the different finishes listed on my site and tell me what you think.


There doesn't appear to be any links to the how-to's on your web site. Or do I need to change my optician?

That's a nice effect. I might start doing some boards up myself to get the hang of it. I've done some graining/marbling and stipples in the past but haven't tried anything like that.


----------

